
Show HN: Aquarium for Mac terminal - Doorbell88
https://github.com/doorbell88/Aquarium/blob/master/aquarium.py
======
detaro
Works with some slight modifications under Python3 on windows in the default-
cmd as well, but not flicker-free sadly.

I added colorama [0] for ANSI translation, used a new function to get the
terminal size cross-plattform [1] and using Python 3 required a) print-
functions and b) explicit integer division for values derived from
WIDTH/HEIGHT, since the behaviour of / on ints changed)

[0]
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/colorama](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/colorama)

[1]
[https://docs.python.org/3/library/shutil.html#shutil.get_ter...](https://docs.python.org/3/library/shutil.html#shutil.get_terminal_size)

------
Doorbell88
I made an aquarium for the terminal, written in Python (needs termcolor module
to run). It was a project I wrote to help me learn OOP. It randomly generates
a unique aquarium ecosystem every time you run it. It adjusts to your terminal
window size, so you can run it fullscreen or just have a tiny little aquarium
off to the side to keep you company while you work! Try it out, and let me
know what you think :)

~~~
detaro
You could maybe add a gif/video to the readme, especially for us non-mac
users. (I think you could use [https://asciinema.org/](https://asciinema.org/)
to create it)

~~~
Doorbell88
Ah, great idea - Thanks for the link! I didn't know about this!

------
BackwardSpy
Other than a slightly buggy top line [1], this seems to work fine in gnome-
terminal on Ubuntu.

Really nice work! I'll leave it running when I'm not using the terminal on my
side monitor.

[1] [http://i.imgur.com/H3RLPS4.png](http://i.imgur.com/H3RLPS4.png)

